# My Monster Computer + Gadgets + LED Lights in cabinet [WARNING: 24MB!!]



## Nipun (Sep 3, 2011)

I decided to make a thread to show off everything I have. Sure, there are many much better products available but these are the best in my friends circle and relatives   And also, my computer may not be as "monster" as of many others, but its still the best computer I have used till now.. 

*LED Lights in Cabinet.*
From long time I wanted a cabinet with lights but I was unable to get LED fans locally and I dont want to go very far. So, after thinking a lot, I got an idea about having LEDs in cabinet itself rather than in fans. This is both, my "2-days timepass" and something that looks nice n I wanted.

Here are some pics:

_With lights off_


Spoiler



*i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc401/NipunArora/DSC00114.jpg



_With lights on_


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00112.JPG



_What actually is there...._


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00116.JPG
2 LEDs[green and blue] and a battery. 




_With only green LEDs in front_


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00122.JPG



I am planning to join a switch and add another battery and a few more LEDs(around 5) to it... maybe tomorrow or on Monday. I will post the images of complete lighting then . Really, I am impressed by what I did and I am very happy with these lights. I just have a question, *Is it possible to connect these LEDs to somewhere in PSU/Motherboard so that I dont have to use battery??*

*Rest of "All I have"*


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00129.JPG






LG Optimus One
Sony DSC HX7V
Sennheiser HD 408
Creative SBS A120
Razer Goliathus Omega Fragged
Logitech MK200 Bundle
Ripjaws X 4GB
Seagate 500GB 7200RPM
MSI 880GM-E35
AMD Phenom II x4
Sapphire HD 6850
BenQ G2220HD

I am planning to add a Logitech G110 and a gaming mouse to this list soon...

My Optimus One.... Great phone!


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00130.JPG



My old non-smart(stupid) phone... in a very bad condition.... Now just a paper weight 


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00137.JPG



The *sexy looking* and great sounding headphones, *Sennheiser HD 408*


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00133.JPG



The mouse(Logitech MK200 Bundle) and mousepad...



Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00135.JPG



The HD 6850....


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00138.JPG




And sadly... actually very sadly, I have a wrong PSU. The CM Extreme 500W. But I guess I can get a better PSU on my B'day(January)


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Good/DSC00139.JPG


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

To make a table


1|2
1|2
[ /TABLE]
Remove the space

Also reduce the resolution please.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> To make a table
> 
> 
> 1|2
> ...





Thanks. And for resolution, I guess thats why total image size is 24MB and its taking so long to upload..., stupid me!! 

I will resize them 

EDIT: Done. And now size is just 3 MB... I guess some mod should change title of the thread..


----------



## Alok (Sep 3, 2011)

I like Sapphire HD 6850 &
"BenQ G2220HD".


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

Good rig, except for the psu. 



> s it possible to connect these LEDs to somewhere in PSU/Motherboard so that I dont have to use battery??



Use 4 pin molex connectors.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 4, 2011)

nice rig.which cabby is that?I think you need some serious cable management.
the wallpaper is great but why don't you increase the transparency?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I like Sapphire HD 6850 & "BenQ G2220HD".


umm.. thanks...  



d6bmg said:


> Good rig, except for the psu.



Thanks. 


> Use 4 pin molex connectors.


How?? 



sukesh1090 said:


> nice rig.which cabby is that?I think you need some serious cable management.
> the wallpaper is great but why don't you increase the transparency?



Thanks. Its a CM Elite 310. I dont like the design of cabinet very much, but with LEDs in it, its looking great..!
Even I think that there is need of some cable management but... I am a noob at this too..  And I like with around 70% transparency only....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

You need to make your sidepanel transparent for the full gala.  i am having the same cabby. see my modding in  ELITE 310. surely throw some enthu in you



Spoiler



*img831.imageshack.us/img831/8341/cmeliteii.th.jpg
THE DESIGN

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/4640/sidepaneln.th.jpg
ACRYLIC FIBER OR FIBERGLASS OR PLEXIGLASS

*img846.imageshack.us/img846/6849/1001055dl.th.jpg
THE AESTHETICS 

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/8101/052yi.th.jpg
MORE MODDING for HDD COOLING & CPU COLLING.


*img143.imageshack.us/img143/4384/84432307.th.jpg
CABLE MANAGEMENT

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9424/1001091g.th.jpg
THE Car LED from CAR DECORATER SHOP.


*img809.imageshack.us/img809/6329/1001099t.th.jpg
LET THERE BE LIGHT

*img834.imageshack.us/img834/6217/pinag.th.png
THE MOLEX

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/5445/molexconnectionforled.th.jpg
THE CONNECTION



Thanks. I like your green light. will try to do it.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

^^That looks great!!

How much did it cost to you? How did you fix the glass?

And how did you cut the side panel(which tools or from whom)??


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

acrylic sheet 100+ bought from GLASS SHOP. the glass was cut by them according to the side panel design.

gum 80 rs. but unfortunately the gum does not work out. you may try feviquik. 

the side panel was cut by an electrician friend(free of cost). you may try grillmaker also. the tool is sheet cutter.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

does the led have 3 pin connector(s)?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> acrylic sheet 100+ bought from GLASS SHOP. the glass was cut by them according to the side panel design.
> 
> gum 80 rs. but unfortunately the gum does not work out. you may try feviquik.
> 
> the side panel was cut by an electrician friend(free of cost). you may try grillmaker also. the tool is sheet cutter.


Thanks, but I think I wont be doing this anytime soon. But will do it one day for sure... 

BTW Whats grill maker?? 



d6bmg said:


> does the led have 3 pin connector(s)?


nope....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ those who make collapsible gates and window grills by welding


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ those who make collapsible gates and window grills by welding


oh....thanks...

I may try it after exams...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> does the led have 3 pin connector(s)?



that car decor is just a strip without any wire. it has a +ve and -ve sign. you need to weld small wires according to the length and then insert it inside the MOLEX. bought for 100/- per foot.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> that car decor is just a strip without any wire. it has a +ve and -ve sign. you need to weld small wires according to the length and then insert it inside the MOLEX. bought for 100/- per foot.


Well does that mean if I also connect my LED's wires to it, it will work? Thats nice.....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

yes. previously i have tested that also.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

Guess what? I plugged LEDs into a wire which was similar to one in which fan was connected, but a little smaller. I switched it on and pressed power button on CPU to see what happens, for about 1/4th second green light came from LEDs and suddenly it changed to red and approximately after 2 more seconds I heard a pop sound.....  All my LEDs are dead now... but luckily everything is fine; I was scared


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ You killed them by applying over-voltage.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 4, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ You killed them by applying over-voltage.


LOL I know that..  But now my cabinet is without lights...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^those must be 3.5v LED to which you have given either 5 or 12 v.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 4, 2011)

You dont need to make LEDs. You can buy pre-built online.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Sep 4, 2011)

guys ur modding is awesome ...........there should be a sticky thread to give a detailed instructions on connecting the led in your molex ports to light up your cabinet.......lets all request the moderators for creating this ......and publish it in the next magazine under the column do it yourself


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

Nipun said:


> LOL I know that..  But now my cabinet is without lights...



Buy some cathode lights from local market or ebay.


----------



## root.king (Sep 13, 2011)

ADD Led strip directly to SMPS 12volt connector


----------



## Nipun (Sep 13, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> ADD Led strip directly to SMPS 12volt connector


Thanks but I am going to get LED Fans(finally )..


----------



## root.king (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Thanks but I am going to get LED Fans(finally )..



LED fans looks awesome if they match rig color correctly. Congos for your decision to buy LED ones.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 14, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> LED fans looks awesome if they match rig color correctly. Congos for your decision to buy LED ones.


Thanks.. I wanted LED Fans from all the time but was unable to get them as I am not allowed to go far from my home(I am a kid ) and all shops nearby said that *no such fans are manufactured!*
I finally found a shop which said that they can get LED fans and the PSU I want from market...

Gave him list of 3-4 PSUs to get the one which is available...

Will get the LED Fan and PSU tomorrow in evening or Friday morning... 

The LED fan would either be of Blue or green color(depending on whats available).. If its green, it goes in front of my CPU and if blue, its in side panel..  
I will get another LED Fan once I get next pocket money


----------



## confused stupid (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice rig. 

BTW Which PSUs have you ordered? How much are those fans going to cost you??


----------



## Nipun (Sep 14, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> BTW Which PSUs have you ordered? How much are those fans going to cost you??


Thanks, BTW I have not ordered PSUs, but only a single PSU.. 
I gave him list to get the *one* which is available:
FSP Saga II 500W
Corsair VX 450W
Corsair CX 500W v2
CM GX 450W

And the fans are of Rs. 600


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

I now finally have received the PSU(Cooler Master GX 450W) and the LED Fan(Green).. Some pics:

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/DSC00184.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/DSC00186.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/DSC00187.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/DSC00188.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/DSC00190.JPG

LED Fan: Rs. 550
GX 450W: Rs. 3450

Total: Rs. 4000..... Now I have to wait longer to get the gaming keyboard and mouse..  

I installed the fan(I guess I did it correctly )... I need help on how to install the PSU....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats Nice pics


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ nice fan, but gx450? :snock:


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ nice fan, but gx450? :snock:


Thanks.. and yeah, a GX 450.... according to Piyush, another member here and online reviews, it was sufficient to power my PC..

I actually wanted FSP Saga II 500W Or Corsair VX450W or Tagan Stonerock 500W, but nothing was available other than this, extreme and intex PSUs!!!!

Ain't this enough to power my PC?


----------



## confused stupid (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats, Nipun!

Which LED Fan is that? I mean color...


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks...

And I have mentioned that fan is of GREEN color!


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2011)

Addition to my gaming PC's accessories:

Logitech MX518... will post pics soon...  

Planning to add G110 soon too


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2011)

Logitech G110 has only 1 year warranty.Consider Microsoft Sidewinder X6.I am going to  purchase X6 soon.....

And beware of Rashi Peripheral.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks.. Is x6 having backlit keys?

And I have read about bad service of rashi too.....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2011)

Review of X6
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Gaming Keyboard Review | BURNED iN

Yes..it has.Just check the review


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Review of X6
> Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Gaming Keyboard Review | BURNED iN
> 
> Yes..it has.Just check the review


Thanks for the links! 

How much does it cost in India? Review and site says $80, does this mean around Rs.4000? If so, then I will get it next month from Nehru Place


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2011)

-ve- Doesn't have
*USB port
*Audio connector

Its around 3.0K
Check this-
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Keyboard in India Online. Buy now for Rs.3,162 as on 26th September 2011 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice...
But I dont like its palm rest... with my type of usage I guess it will get eroded(?) very easily.... But when I looked at backlight, my reaction:  "Thats amazing!"

And the volume control wheel is also nice...

but I will have to try this one before getting it... Now I am waiting to get pocket money..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 26, 2011)

^^what ever you buy just check on the box that the sticker should not contain "imported by Rashi peripherals".
another dist is also there something savex or safex. Their products also go for RMA in Rashi.


----------



## kool (Nov 17, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> ADD Led strip directly to SMPS 12volt connector




How???????? i also want to install lights to my CPU.


----------



## Sanket.bansal (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: My Monster Computer + Gadgets + LED Lights in cabinet. He [WARNING: 24MB!!]*

I have cooler master cabinet name glite 310 my pc conf-i7-2600k,cosair 8gb ram,nvidia gt520 2gb,500 gb hard disk ,gigabyte motherboard and my I want to add led lighting to my cabinet like some has done but with battery I want to do it with power supply please help


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

just add a 120MM LED fan at front and rear and have LED lighting with the PSu ...


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yea, the fans help much more than these LEDs.


----------

